# Kitchen equipment?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We're in the throes of house purchase etc and as soon as we take posession, plan to have a new kitchen fitted.

The kitchen company are keen for us to have things like oven, hob, extractor, dishwasher etc etc from a company called 'Teka'.

I've never heard of this company and am more used to known brands such as Bosch....... soooo, before I spend a fortune on a load of kit from an unknown company can someone tell me what they know of this company please?

FWIW, the prices don't strike me as particularly cheap!


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't have personal experience with their products - but they do have a web site

Teka official website :: Bathroom, Kitchen, Kitchen Professional, Containers and Electronics


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

We've not had any problem with any Teka products, there a well known widely used brand here. hobs, ovens, extractors, sink, dishwasher, fridge in 3 kitchens now, oven I would say check it has a well graduated temp control and order an extra shelf, I'd also suggest electric oven gas hob.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Does anyone know if spare parts are easily available please?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> Does anyone know if spare parts are easily available please?


Spare parts are easily available for most makes in Portugal.
teka being a well know make will be no problem. 
Remember you will also have a two year warranty will everything.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You can compare prices at his website and see if you can wangle a discount. 
Also worthwhile asking another electrical shop what their cost would be if you buy the whole package from them.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We're going to try the local shop and the Worton's in Coimbra to see what they can offer us by way of discounts as well......


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Wortens being a National and part of Continente your wasting your time, but they do have a factory shop at Coimbra, but it's very much what stock is in when you go.
You'd do better bartering with your local electrical shop, discounts you stand more chance with Tien21, Euronics which are all franchise.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Wortens being a National and part of Continente your wasting your time, but they do have a factory shop at Coimbra, but it's very much what stock is in when you go.
You'd do better bartering with your local electrical shop, discounts you stand more chance with Tien21, Euronics which are all franchise.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I went into my local shop today and compared like to like by way of model numbers etc and the local shop was a fair bit cheaper (about E80 on a washing machine for example)....... so there's certainly room for negotiation with the kitchen company.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Well TM you now know where to shop. I must admit I would nevre buy from the kitchen people as they will shove their whack on top. Be interesting to see if they are willing to price match!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm hoping to be given the kitchen estimate on Monday so will post the news when I have it...


----------

